# 2004 Chicago Pre-Draft Camp Measurement



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.n
Player Ht. w/o Shoes Ht. with Shoes Wt. Wingspan Standing Reach 
Allen, Tony 6' 3.5'' 6' 4.25'' 214 6' 9'' 8' 6'' 
Ariza, Trevor 6' 7'' 6' 8.25'' 201 7' 2'' 8' 11.5'' 
Barrett, Andre 5' 8.75'' 5' 9.75'' 171 6' 1'' 7' 8'' 
Bass, Brandon 6' 6.25'' 6' 7.25'' 246 7' 2.5'' 8' 10.5'' 
Bobbitt, Tony 6' 2.75'' 6' 4'' 185 6' 7'' 8' 4'' 
Boddicker, Brian 6' 7.5'' 6' 8.75'' 230 6' 10'' 8' 9.5'' 
Bowers, Tim 6' 0.5'' 6' 1.75'' 181 6' 9'' 8' 2'' 
Brown, Andre 6' 8'' 6' 9.5'' 236 6' 11'' 8' 11'' 
Burks, Antonio 6' 0'' 6' 0.75'' 191 6' 6.5'' 8' 0.5'' 
Butler, Jackie 6' 8'' 6' 9.5'' 263 7' 1.5'' 9' 1'' 
Capin, Aleksandar 6' 0'' 6' 1.25'' 176 6' 1.5'' 7' 10'' 
Chan, Ales 7' 0'' 7' 2'' 255 7' 3'' 9' 5'' 
Cummings, TJ 6' 7.5'' 6' 8.75'' 215 6' 9.5'' 8' 10.5'' 
Daniels, Erik 6' 6.25'' 6' 7.5'' 223 6' 11'' 8' 10'' 
Dothit, Marcus 6' 9.5'' 6' 11'' 223 7' 4'' 9' 3.5'' 
Duhon, Chris 6' 0'' 6' 1.25'' 193 6' 6.5'' 8' 2'' 
Edwards, John 6' 11.25'' 7' 1'' 264 7' 4.5'' 9' 5'' 
Emmett, Andre 6' 3.5'' 6' 4.5'' 216 6' 9'' 8' 4'' 
Farmer, Desmon 6' 4.5'' 6' 5.75'' 214 6' 8.5'' 8' 7'' 
Flores, Luis 6' 0.5'' 6' 1.75'' 202 6' 7.5'' 8' 2.5'' 
Freije, Matt 6' 8.25'' 6' 9.5'' 234 7' 1'' 9' 0.5'' 
Gaj, Deng 6' 7.5'' 6' 9'' 218 7' 4'' 9' 2.5'' 
Garnett, Chris 6' 8.25'' 6' 9.75'' 260 7' 1'' 9' 0'' 
Gomes, Ryan 6' 6.5'' 6' 7.75'' 248 7' 2'' 8' 10.5'' 
Howell, Rolando 6' 7.5'' 6' 8.5'' 229 7' 0.5'' 8' 11'' 
Iti, Martin 6' 8.5'' 6' 9.75'' 233 7' 5'' 9' 3.5'' 
Johnson, Arthur 6' 7'' 6' 8.5'' 262 7' 3'' 9' 1'' 
Koljevic, Ivan 6' 1'' 6' 2'' 172 6' 2.5'' 7' 11'' 
Lamizana, Herve 6' 7.5'' 6' 8.5'' 210 7' 1.5'' 8' 11'' 
Lishouk, Sergey 6' 10.25'' 6' 11.5'' 244 7' 0'' 9' 1.5'' 
Lloreda, Jaime 6' 6.75'' 6' 8.5'' 247 6' 9.5'' 8' 11'' 
Matthews, Bryant 6' 5.75'' 6' 6.75'' 206 7' 0.5'' 8' 9.5'' 
Melvin, Marcus 6' 6.75'' 6' 8.5'' 241 7' 0'' 8' 9.5'' 
Melzer, Rich 6' 7.5'' 6' 8.75'' 229 7' 2'' 8' 11'' 
Minard, Ricky 6' 3.25'' 6' 4.25'' 198 6' 7'' 8' 5.5'' 
Moore, James 6' 6.5'' 6' 8'' 198 7' 0.5'' 8' 11'' 
Moore, Marcus 6' 4'' 6' 5.25'' 202 6' 9'' 8' 5.5'' 
Morandais, Michel 6' 3.75'' 6' 4.75'' 205 6' 11.5'' 8' 6'' 
Nikagbatse, Misan 6' 3.5'' 6' 4.75'' 223 6' 10'' 8' 6'' 
Orr, Randall 6' 9'' 6' 10.75'' 193 6' 10.5'' 8' 11.5'' 
Page, Dylan 6' 7.5'' 6' 8.75'' 239 6' 7'' 8' 9'' 
Pasalic, Drago 6' 9.25'' 6' 10.75'' 231 6' 11.5'' 9' 0'' 
Paulding, Rickey 6' 2.75'' 6' 4'' 210 6' 9.5'' 8' 5.5'' 
Pena, Kelvin 6' 2.25'' 6' 3.25'' 182 6' 6.5'' 8' 3.5'' 
Pickett, Tim 6' 3'' 6' 4.25'' 207 6' 7.5'' 8' 4.5'' 
Quintero, Omar 5' 9.75'' 5' 11.25'' 170 5' 11.5'' 7' 8.5'' 
Reiner, Jared 6' 10'' 6' 11.75'' 246 7' 0.5'' 9' 1'' 
Roberts, Lawrence 6' 7.5'' 6' 9'' 233 6' 9.5'' 8' 10.5'' 
Robinson, Bernard 6' 5.25'' 6' 6.5'' 208 6' 10'' 8' 6'' 
Robinson, Nate 5' 7.75'' 5' 9'' 181 6' 1'' 7' 7.5'' 
Sanders, Aerick 6' 6.5'' 6' 7.5'' 205 6' 11.5'' 8' 10'' 
Sato, Romain 6' 2'' 6' 3.25'' 204 6' 11'' 8' 6.5'' 
Sekulic, Blagota 6' 9.25'' 6' 10.5'' 234 6' 11'' 8' 11'' 
SImon, David 6' 8'' 6' 9'' 253 7' 3.5'' 9' 1'' 
Sow, Pape 6' 8.5'' 6' 10'' 233 7' 2'' 9' 0.5'' 
Stepp, Blake 0' 0'' 0' 0'' 0' 0'' 0' 0'' 
Thompson, Dijon 6' 6.5'' 6' 8'' 195 6' 9.5'' 8' 7.5'' 
Timmerrmans, Tom 6' 10.5'' 6' 11.5'' 272 6' 11'' 8' 11.5'' 
Tomas, Marko 6' 6.5'' 6' 7.75'' 198 6' 7'' 8' 7.5'' 
Udrih, Beno 6' 2.5'' 6' 3.75'' 199 6' 4.5'' 8' 2'' 
Vroman, Jackson 6' 9.25'' 6' 10.75'' 226 7' 0'' 8' 9.5'' 
West, Delonte 6' 1.5'' 6' 2.75'' 183 6' 6'' 8' 3.5'' 
Wilkins, Damien 6' 4.5'' 6' 6'' 222 7' 0'' 8' 10'' 
Williams, Mike 6' 5.5'' 6' 6.5'' 197 6' 11.5'' 8' 9.5'' 
Williams, Nate 6' 8.5'' 6' 10'' 240 7' 1.5'' 9' 1.5'' 
Wright, Rashad 6' 0.5'' 6' 1.75'' 190 6' 10'' 8' 2.5''


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Martin Iti is only 6'8 and 1/2 w/o shoes damn no way he gets drafted


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Stepp, Blake 0' 0'' 0' 0'' 0' 0'' 0' 0''

Wow, that's short. Is he visible? :laugh:


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*stand outs...*

Allen, Bass, Gomes, and West stand out the most to me. These measurements dont help their changes of landing in the late first round. Rumor has it Bass has also signed with an agent.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

being 6'3 will probably hurt romain sato's stock...blake stepp will be lucky to be drafted with those measurements i thought he was much taller


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

At least Sato and Iti have super long arms, that will help compensate for their vertical challenges.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> Martin Iti is only 6'8 and 1/2 w/o shoes damn no way he gets drafted


Except for the fact that Iti has an out of this world wingspan.


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

wow, a lot of people probably got thier stock hurt. The guys you all mentioned and Chris Garnett also. He was previously listed as 6 foot 11, but now he is 6'8.25" without shoes. Not tall enough for a center.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> http://www.n


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/predraft_vitals_04.html


----------



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

delonte west 6'1" with out shoes. His stock just plummeted.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i thought everyone gets measured in chicago; will there be more to come?


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i thought everyone gets measured in chicago; will there be more to come?


Yes, the people who came to Chicago but not the pre-draft camp will still be measured.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Here were my notables:

Ariza, Trevor 6' 7'' 6' 8.25'' 201 *7' 2''* 8' 11.5'' 
Flores, Luis 6' 0.5'' 6' 1.75'' 202 *6' 7.5''* 8' 2.5'' 
Gomes, Ryan 6' 6.5'' 6' 7.75'' 248 *7' 2''* 8' 10.5'' 
Johnson, Arthur 6' 7'' 6' 8.5'' 262 *7' 3''* 9' 1'' 
- good wingspans for these guys

Nikagbatse, Misan 6' 3.5'' 6' 4.75'' *223* 6' 10'' 8' 6'' 
- Misan has some bulk on him

Chan, Ales 7' 0'' *7' 2''* 255 7' 3'' 9' 5'' 
- he really is 7'2 w/ shoes; skills are another issue.

Sanders, Aerick 6' 6.5'' *6' 7.5''* 205 6' 11.5'' 8' 10''
- not going to be a 6'7, 200lb PF in the NBA


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Iti has a wingspan, but his game is so raw and he still needs to improve his body. He was said to be 7'0 and he is measuring 6'8.5". That's not good. 

He will play C in the league in his dreams.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Delonte West was actually an improvement, he's almost 6'3 in shoes, so if he is impressing playing guard he could raise his stock.

I was really shocked with Romain Sato, with him being 6'3 he might find a career much like that of Greg Buckner.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> 
> Pasalic, Drago 6' 9.25'' 6' 10.75'' 231 6' 11.5'' 9' 0''


Here's a player I think could suceed on the big stage. Just wait for him. I didn't know he went to the USA. Please inform me on his performances.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

He had an amazing game today. 21pts on 10-15fg. 13 reb(6 off) I don't know too mcuh bout him, but he sounds pretty intriguing.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

It wasn't really an amazing game, just amazing stats.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>prerak</b>!
> 
> Yes, the people who came to Chicago but not the pre-draft camp will still be measured.


Does anyone know when will these measurements be released?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Wow there is much more talent in the Chicago camp than I thought.


Allen, Tony- Not a wonderful player but is a solid athlete with the ability to defend as well.

Ariza, Trevor- Very young, has a amazing wing span and could be a very very solid 2nd round pick.

Barrett, Andre- I almost forgot about him, he is what a true PG really is, and he has a fine offensive game, with the success Earl has had Andre should find his way into the league somehow.

Bass, Brandon- Still shocked this kid is not rated higher, could be a huge steal in the 2nd round.

Bobbitt, Tony- I like his mentality, probably not a NBA player but who knows, he is a very clutch player.

Boddicker, Brian- Like his size and his three point shooting ability, if he preforms well he could get drafted.

Bowers, Tim- Great athlete, solid defender and tough overall player, surprised he is not in the 2nd round in most of the mocks.

Brown, Andre- Has not really improved since his freshman year but I like him as a player, he is consistent and has some upside, maybe a free agent pickup after some time in the NBDL.

Burks, Antonio- Will be a 2nd round pick and will make a NBA team, great speed, quickness and agility.

Daniels, Erik- Not a wonderufl player but he is a lengthy player with basketball IQ.

Duhon, Chris- Should be a very good steal in the 2nd round, solid proven PG and has passion for the game.

Emmett, Andre- If he was a few inches tall he could be a 1st round pick, is a very underrated athlete and he should get picked in the 2nd round, he can score the ball and be a post up guard.

Farmer, Desmon- Good defender, good athlete and if he plays well on offense in the camp he could get drafted.

Freije, Matt- Love his game, versitile big man that can really shoot, will be a big time steal.

Gomes, Ryan- Surprised he went, but if he dominates like he should, he could raise his stock.

Johnson, Arthur- Solid big man, passion for the game and nice post moves as well, mid 1st early 2nd.

Lloreda, Jaime- Little surprised by his height, but he has been a productive player and is a very solid defender, could be a steal in the 2nd round.

Moore, Marcus- Has the talent to be a amazing player, but he slacks off big time, if someone lights a fire under him he could be very good but..

Morandais, Michel- Good size, good length, might be a ok pick for a 2.

Paulding, Rickey- Underachieved this year, fine athlete but has not developed much of a handle and is not a great defender, but he has athletic ability that can be molded.

Reiner, Jared- Solid big man, would have to really play well to get drafted.

Roberts, Lawrence- Really came onto the scene this year, big and can shoot the ball and create offense at the PF, early 2nd round pick.

Robinson, Bernard- Has not improved that much but is a ok player, solid athlete good size and works pretty hard, with a good camp he could maybe make a NBDL team and he could go from there.

Robinson, Nate- Should really have played football, but is a amazing athlete, great touchness, great agility, has a improving game and would be a very nice pickup late in the 2nd round for a team willing to take a chance.

Sato, Romain- Very surprised at his 6-2 /6-3 height, that is what is keeping him out of the 1st round, is a productive player with great length and athletic ability though, could be a fine pro.

Thompson, Dijon- Smooth shooter, if he shows that at the camp he will be drafted.

West, Delonte- Could play himself into the 1st round if he dominates the camp, he is a shot maker and will have to prove he can make shots against anyone.

Wright, Rashad- Ok PG prospect, could maybe get on a team if he plays well, is a solid athlete and good player.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think there is some talent there also but nba types have said this is one of the worst crops they have seen there.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Is Drejer working out with the big boys, or not working out at all?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Anyone have the measurements for players who did not play at the camp and only took measurements?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Trevor Ariza, Ryan Gomes, Martin Iti and Arthur Johnson's wingspans are all very impressive.


----------

